# Wedding fears - like being in a car with IBS - please help!!



## 15863 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am terrified that when I get married this June 2nd that my IBS will attack at the most worst moment - say the ceremony! Or during speeches when you know you can't scoot to the loo. Just like when you are in a car and in traffic and panic. But this time, I can't just pull into a field, next stop...What can I do? I am terrified that this will happen and I know it is such an anxiety induced IBS attack!Please help!


----------



## 21840 (Jan 29, 2007)

Gosh I can't even imagine the type of stress your under right now. I always think to myself that I could never have a large wedding because of that same fear. All I can suggest is eat very light the day before and stock up on immodium just to be safe. That's what I would do anyways. I'm sure your wedding day will turn out wonderful. I know it hard to do but try not to think about it because you will only work yourself up.


----------



## 21989 (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, I've definitely been there yO. I feel like such a hypocrite saying this, but seriously, it will be fine. Just relax that day. How many times have we heard that before?The key, and this is assuming that your man/lady knows about your condition, is keeping the ceremony relatively short. The wife and I did and it worked out fine. You'll just have to plan your wedding around it and that will give you a better sense of control, which as you know means all teh world to us.


----------



## 15863 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Lash and Zack! I know it is so difficult and overwhelming. My fiance thank God is so understanding and will stop a zillion times if needed on a roadtrip. He jumped a median/curb for me to get off the highway in urgency! So amidst the stress, I do feel his support.Good idea to keep ceremony short. Just worried I may loose my insides while driving down to the ceremony, being late or even getting to my appts in the morning. Crazy. I'm a chic, so getting pampered should be enjoyable not a chore. I want to enjoy our day and not feel like we can't have our wedding due to my IBS-D. I hate that it controls my life







Thank you for your support and comments!


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Could you possibly get a small script to Xanax, an anti-anxiety medicine that will calm you down?Fliers often use this medicine to get over their fear for acute anxiety like what you are describing.I'm sure your doctor would give you a small script of it if he knew what it was for.You could try one a week or so before to see how it affects you as far as drowsiness, but it really helps the anxiety part of my IBS-D.


----------



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm totally with SSS! I used Xanax when I flew for the first time in 5 years, and it was amazing!!! I also made sure not to eat, and took Bentyl. I did just fine! And you can too!I laughed when I read this post because I recently read Tim Phelan's book 'Romance, Riches and Restrooms' and there is a story about this very thing!!! You should check it out! I bet it would make you feel much better.But def. look into Xanax if you can...it's a wonder drug! Although, last time I flew, I didn't have to take it and I ate before the flight!!! Progress not perfection, right??You can do it!!-Nicole


----------



## 21485 (Aug 2, 2006)

totally understand your fears. I'm 26 and have been engaged to my fiance for 5 years. I've refused to get married despite him wanting to because of the agoraphobia and IBS-D. It's one of my worst fears, getting married :/don't think I'll ever get there


----------



## 15863 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you for your responses and suggestions. Xanax I haven't tried. A friend of mine took Lorazepam to get over her flight fears. Bentyl not sure what that is??? I will do and try anything. I have already thought of not eating the day before but I don't want to be nauseated either. Our stag and doe is coming up and I may try these things now as I am anxious for that night as well. Use it as a rehearsal to the big day! O MY! Wish I could just be so excited, happy - all the good feelings!!


----------



## 22917 (Mar 24, 2007)

This is the first time i have posted and im so glad i found this site, makes me feel normal knowing im not the only one that suffers with this!!Anyway i just wanted to let you know i got married last year and felt exactly the same as you, panic that i was going to have an attack when i was getting married. I took imodium the night before the wedding and on the morning of the wedding and to be honest i was so excited and pre occupied during the day i didn't even think about it and the day went perfectly.Good luck and i hope everything goes well for you


----------



## 18179 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Not Again,I totally understand your worry!!! Actually, I am a wedding photographer/videographer and so almost every weekend I worry what will happen should I get sick when the show is on. Luckily this has only happened 1 time in 14 years and because I am so paranoid about it I had someone to back me up just in case, no one noticed.Anyway, back to YOUR issue. From being at over 100 weddings in the past couple of years I can tell you that once you're going down that isle it all goes VERY QUICK. Even the longer ceremony with the mass does go quickly. And this coming from someone who has anxiety over IBS. So I hope that makes you feel a little better.What I would do is stock up on Immodium and take a bunch before the ceremony. Ok, and here's another thought. What's the worst that can happen if you have to run to the washroom? The minister will probably just make a joke about nerves and say you'll be right back, they'll sing a song or he'll say something about marriage and you'll be OK, YOU WILL BE OK! I mean, would you be upset if you were at a wedding and the bride just ran to the washroom for a few minutes? Probably not.







Pick a place for your photo that has washroom facilities close by just in case. I bet you that you won't even need them though!So please don't worry yourself. Trust me when I say weddings go by so quick, and that's for me when I'm working, it goes by even quicker for the bride and groom.Take care dear and know that you are going to be ok.







And congratulations on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## 16789 (Mar 26, 2007)

I say Xanax too! Plus it can have a constipation side effect. Not always and you wouldn't take too big of a dose (or else you would want to fall asleep all day) But I am IBS-C and people tell me all the time to stop taking xanax because I'm just making it worse, but I wouldn't make it through most of my days with out a .125mg dose of xanax in the morning. And about the sleepiness my mom and I both think from experience that when you NEED the xanax it doesn't make you near as sleepy as if you are just taking it recreationally. The worse the panic the less sleepiness.


----------



## pauljohnso (Apr 1, 2013)

pauljohnso says:-

IBS psychology is a side of lhat seems to attract the least discussion, yet for many, it can be a major aspect of the condition.

The chances are if you are reading this then you will already know, at least to some degree, what IBS is and what might be available for it.







So in this article I'd like to talk about what it's actually like to live with IBS, how it can effect the way we think and behave in everyday situations, and how it curtails the lives of people, like me, who suffer from it on a daily basis.

I want to Perhaps offer a glimmer of hope, or at least a firm reassurance that if you are one of these people, you are certainly not alone.it is my hope that this IBS psychology

Baby portrait photographer

article will be useful to both the people who have IBS, and the people who don't have it, but perhaps live with someone who does, so they can appreciate more the implications of the psychological impact this distressing condition can have on a person's life.


----------



## edwardhupp (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in the same mood, I am getting married and the stress of just standing up infront of a bunch of people is killing me. I will without a doubt have medication with me but still it can be stressfull I always put on some tunes until I am ready to go! Hope this helps good luck!

digestion help, stomach help, IBS, SIBO


----------

